# January 21st BMQ



## NRobichaud (25 Nov 2012)

Im starting my BMQ in Saint-Jean January 21st as ACISS, anyone else going on this date!?


----------



## JDH (25 Nov 2012)

I will be there! ACISS as well.   ;D


----------



## NRobichaud (26 Nov 2012)

Congrats, and see you there! the name's Norm, where are you coming from?


----------



## JDH (26 Nov 2012)

Congrats to you as well!  I will be heading out from Saint John.  Can't wait!


----------



## Norris_Like_Chuck (26 Nov 2012)

I'm going for this date as well. AVS, leaving from Toronto. 
Can't wait!


----------



## NRobichaud (26 Nov 2012)

Congrats, I'm assuming AVS would be a bit harder to get into as well?


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (27 Nov 2012)

I will be there, RMS Clerk


----------



## Kmetz (27 Nov 2012)

Im starting BMQ Jan. 21 as well. MAR ENG, coming from Kitchener.


----------



## Norris_Like_Chuck (27 Nov 2012)

NRobichaud said:
			
		

> Congrats, I'm assuming AVS would be a bit harder to get into as well?


Not sure about it being harder than any other trade but I consider myself lucky to get a job offer.

How long was your process?


----------



## jdolphin1979 (27 Nov 2012)

Hi I'm starting the 21st as well coming from Windsor area


----------



## NRobichaud (27 Nov 2012)

Norris_Like_Chuck said:
			
		

> How long was your process?


Not super long, I originally applied in late September, within about 3 weeks I was called in for my CFAT, 2 weeks later my Medical, Next week my Interview, And I received the job offer the week afterward.


----------



## NRobichaud (27 Nov 2012)

jdolphin1979 said:
			
		

> Hi I'm starting the 21st as well coming from Windsor area


Congrats! What's your trade?


----------



## Ra3 (28 Nov 2012)

I'm starting on the 21st, AVS.  I think there are two platoons set up for the 21st.  R15 and R16.


----------



## Ra3 (28 Nov 2012)

Okay I think I am mistaken about the platoon numbers.


----------



## NRobichaud (28 Nov 2012)

Ra3 said:
			
		

> Okay I think I am mistaken about the platoon numbers.


You are correct that there are two platoons, but they're R35-36, I'm going into R35, anyone else?


----------



## Norris_Like_Chuck (28 Nov 2012)

NRobichaud said:
			
		

> You are correct that there are two platoons, but they're R35-36, I'm going into R35, anyone else?



I'm on R36.


----------



## Kale (1 Dec 2012)

Message redirected. Wrong thread


----------



## 5talin (2 Dec 2012)

Ill be there artillery ... Coming out of toronto... Wish it was next week every week lol .. Lets get it


----------



## NRobichaud (2 Dec 2012)

5talin said:
			
		

> Ill be there artillery ... Coming out of toronto... Wish it was next week every week lol .. Lets get it


Congrats! Artillery was my first choice, but they obviously needed ACISS


----------



## Jebus (2 Dec 2012)

I going for infantry. Coming from Ottawa. Anyone else coming from my area??


----------



## 5talin (4 Dec 2012)

Thanks and congrats to you as well my first choice was infantry so conratulations to the guy above me as well ...


----------



## Rotarygreg (18 Dec 2012)

Hello all,

I'm starting basic on the 21st of Jan as well. Vehicle Tech. 

Nice to see there are a few AVS's going...that was my first choice. Only barely though, so I'm not disappointed or anything like that. Congrats to you guys for getting in, and to everyone else for that matter. 

I'm coming from Guelph and I'm dying to get going!!!! I quit work way too early, figuring getting in better shape would take up more of my days....but theres really only so much PT you can do in a day without hurting yourself.

How do you know which group you'll be in? I was only given the date I'll be sworn in and the start date for basic as well as the explanation that I have to arrive on the 19th of Jan for my 21st start date.

Greg


----------



## Ra3 (18 Dec 2012)

Well if you look at the St Jean BMQ website you can sift through all the pages.  It will tell you that there are 2 platoons starting on that date as to which one your on, either they will tell you when you get there or you already know.  That is my understanding anyways.


----------



## 5talin (19 Dec 2012)

Anyone link to the site ? .... Congratulations again everyone ... 4 weeks !!!!!!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Dec 2012)

Canadian Forces Recruit School


----------



## 5talin (19 Dec 2012)

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Norris_Like_Chuck (19 Dec 2012)

Rotarygreg said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I'm starting basic on the 21st of Jan as well. Vehicle Tech.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the selection Greg!
Look forward to meeting you on course. 

Cheers, 

Todd


----------



## Norris_Like_Chuck (19 Dec 2012)

Ra3 said:
			
		

> I'm starting on the 21st, AVS.  I think there are two platoons set up for the 21st.  R15 and R16.



Just realized I didn't congratulate you on your offer. Sorry man. 
Congrats. Good to see another AVS going!


----------



## Ra3 (19 Dec 2012)

Thank you.  Good luck to everyone, hope we all come out on top.


----------



## NRobichaud (20 Dec 2012)

My welcome package gave me my platoon number (0479) which is R35, so if you've received your package sift through it and you should find it!
Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Rotarygreg (20 Dec 2012)

thats interesting. I have not received any welcoming package. Just a few phone conversations with the CFRC. I guess I should give them a ring and make sure it hasn't been lost in the shuffle.


----------



## cnobbs84 (23 Dec 2012)

Hey I am already at CFLRS and I am going back on course for the 21st. Post your course code should be a R0 number and ill let you know if im with you. I have been at CFLRS for 3 months already so myself and a few others are already to help out our new platoon!


----------



## Norris_Like_Chuck (24 Dec 2012)

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> Hey I am already at CFLRS and I am going back on course for the 21st. Post your course code should be a R0 number and ill let you know if im with you. I have been at CFLRS for 3 months already so myself and a few others are already to help out our new platoon!



From what I have been told by the RC, I will be with R0480E (R36) platoon.


----------



## cnobbs84 (24 Dec 2012)

you will be on my sister platoon. I will be on R35. You got some good guys joining you.


----------



## Ra3 (26 Dec 2012)

26 more days almost there, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## NRobichaud (26 Dec 2012)

Ra3 said:
			
		

> 26 more days almost there, ladies and gentlemen.


24 until we're actually there, I've been waiting since the 3rd grade for this. Dare I say it's about time?


----------



## Rudolf (4 Jan 2013)

Jebus said:
			
		

> I going for infantry. Coming from Ottawa. Anyone else coming from my area??



I am also in Infantry, as well as live in Ottawa!!! I think I may be the only girl, but that's cool! I'm so excited!


----------



## Rudolf (4 Jan 2013)

I am so excited to start the BMQ! I was offered the trade of Infantry! Coming from Ottawa. I'll be pretty easy to spot I'm probably only girl in Infantry!


----------



## NRobichaud (4 Jan 2013)

Congrats! I'm also very excited! 2.5 weeks left!


----------



## cnobbs84 (4 Jan 2013)

Looking forward to seeing you all around CFLRS R35 ya'll !


----------



## Rudolf (4 Jan 2013)

If I haven't received anything in the mail about BMQ information, is this bad? I just assumed that I would get the information package on the 15th when I swear in. Is this right? 

I've read everything on the CFLRS website so I am not blind going in. Anyone else in same boat?


----------



## Ra3 (4 Jan 2013)

I got my package on Monday so either it'll be there soon or at the swearing in.


----------



## cnobbs84 (4 Jan 2013)

depending on your RC they will give u everything when you swear in


----------



## 5talin (5 Jan 2013)

WOOOOOOO ALMOST THERE BOYS AND GIRLS LOL CONGRATULATIONS .....LET'S GET IT!!!!


----------



## Bowesy (7 Jan 2013)

Hello all, Jan 21st ACISS as well! Flying out of London, Ontario. Looking forward to meeting you all very shortly


----------



## NRobichaud (8 Jan 2013)

Bowesy said:
			
		

> Hello all, Jan 21st ACISS as well! Flying out of London, Ontario. Looking forward to meeting you all very shortly


Congrats! good to know there will be a few ACISS with me! do you know which platoon you're going into?


----------



## Bowesy (8 Jan 2013)

Haven't obtained my welcome package yet. My swearing in ceremony is this Thursday, ill post er up then!


----------



## Ra3 (8 Jan 2013)

Swearing in, in 5 minutes very pumped!


----------



## krimynal (8 Jan 2013)

Best of Luck to all of you !!! Enjoy your trip to saint-jean-sur-le-richelieu , it's gonna be hard , but lots of fun , and you'll meet some really nice peeps out there !!!! good luck again !!!


----------



## Rotarygreg (11 Jan 2013)

Ra3 said:
			
		

> Swearing in, in 5 minutes very pumped!



how'd the swearing in go? I'm getting sworn in on monday.

I'm getting so pumped now. One week tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ra3 (11 Jan 2013)

It went very well.  All of the staff at CFRC Det Kingston were very helpful.  As I have a household, wife, children etc.  they are helping to get Spousal ID before I ship out so they have access to any resources while I am away.  Very proud to be a member of the CF :Salute:


----------



## Rotarygreg (13 Jan 2013)

Ra3 said:
			
		

> It went very well.  All of the staff at CFRC Det Kingston were very helpful.  As I have a household, wife, children etc.  they are helping to get Spousal ID before I ship out so they have access to any resources while I am away.  Very proud to be a member of the CF :Salute:



Glad to hear it.

Anyone getting sworn in tomorrow at CFRC Det Hamilton?


----------



## NRobichaud (13 Jan 2013)

so who else on here will be on the 0479 (R35) Platoon?


----------



## Ra3 (14 Jan 2013)

0480 (R36) right here


----------



## Rotarygreg (14 Jan 2013)

got sworn in today. 0479e here


----------



## Rudolf (14 Jan 2013)

Getting Sworn in tomorrow! This is so crazy!!! Will post what platoon I'm in once home. Feels like forever ago that I started my application!!


----------



## Norris_Like_Chuck (15 Jan 2013)

Got sworn in today. 
Definitely feels real now!
0480E (R36)


----------



## Rudolf (15 Jan 2013)

0480E For ME!! See you guys soon


----------



## DnBeresford (16 Jan 2013)

E Tech R0480 here


----------



## ty90 (16 Jan 2013)

Hello I am also going to CFLRS on Jan 21st. Flying out from Halifax, NS I am getting sworn in tomorrow. The trade I am going in for is ACISS. R35


----------



## NRobichaud (16 Jan 2013)

ty90 said:
			
		

> Hello I am also going to CFLRS on Jan 21st. Flying out from Halifax, NS I am getting sworn in tomorrow. The trade I am going in for is ACISS. R35


Congrats, what time is your flight arriving in MTL?


----------



## Bowesy (18 Jan 2013)

Hey guys, sorry for the late reply. Tomorrow morning 06:00 i fly out, 0479 here. I'll be arriving in Montreal around 10:15, if all goes according to plan the shuttle should be at CFLRS by 12:00  :nod:


----------



## NRobichaud (18 Jan 2013)

See you tomorrow Bowesy! My plane leaves Moncton at noon local time, and arrives in Montreal 12:45 local time, shuttle leaves the airport at 3pm. Not looking forward to the PT test, I've been getting my a$$ kicked by a huge cold for 9 days straight now with no exercise, finally clearing up today just in time!


----------



## Ra3 (18 Jan 2013)

My kids had the flu for two weeks.  So I hear you about PT.  I hope, it doesn't hit me with a vengeance tomorrow.  Been lucky so far.  See ya'll tomorrow around noon.


----------



## Rotarygreg (18 Jan 2013)

you guys better not bring that crap with you. haha. I've been praying I wouldn't get sick since I've been off work and I've been lucky. As for the physical fitness test, dont worry about it. If you were fine before, so long as you are healthy when you take it, you should be fine. I was off running for 2 weeks and when I got back to it, I was actually faster, even trying to take it easy I was faster than I had been.

Is anyone else driving to basic? Can't wait to get on the road!!!


----------



## Ra3 (19 Jan 2013)

Nah not bringing it, feeling pretty good today.  On the train to Montreal, see you ladies and gents soon.


----------

